# Cougar Harvest Objective



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I had a 2007/2008 limited quota cougar tag. My 5-year waiting period is up.

So I got a non-res Cougar Harvest Objective tag, issued 7-2012. Now I'm not so sure I did the right thing. If I get back in the Limited Quota application pool I probably won't get another limited quota tag until 2018. I'll be 67 then, over-the-hill. 

Can I apply, get a point, for a non-res limited quota cougar tag next year? Buy a point this year?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

You should have waited, and applied for a LE tag in September........

If unsuccessful, you get the bonus point,,,Then buy the HO permit.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> You should have waited, and applied for a LE tag in September........
> 
> If unsuccessful, you get the bonus point,,,Then buy the HO permit.


Darnit. So can I apply for an LE tag in 2013?

Thanks goofy


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

This ones a bit tricky!

Is your HO permit a 365 day permit?

If so, I don't think you can apply for a LE tag..

There is a possibility you could surrender your HO permit,
Then apply for a LE permit........If you draw keep that..
If not, then repurchase a HO permit.

If I were you, I'd call the DWR and verify this scenario..


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> This ones a bit tricky!
> 
> Is your HO permit a 365 day permit?
> 
> ...


thanks goofy, I don't see any reference to 365 days on the tag or in the guidebook.

The tag says "Season: Begins 11/16/2011 * See guidebook

Best I can tell in the guidebook hunt tables is that I can hunt until Nov. 11 in a few areas, given they haven't filled their harvest quotas.

I'm going to call them and try to surrender the tag.


----------

